# Morrus currently absent



## Morrus (May 10, 2018)

I will be out of commission for a bit. Please be patient, as I will be unable to deal with anything for a while. No ETA on my return, but I hope it isn’t too long. I won’t be able to respond to messages or emails for now.

If you have anything which needs dealing with, [MENTION=177]Umbran[/MENTION] and [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] are about for forum moderation stuff, [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] for tech stuff, [MENTION=57758]AngusA[/MENTION] for publishing stuff, [MENTION=6804772]Christopher Helton[/MENTION] for articles stuff.

For news scoops, please use the ENW news address: news@enworldnews to be sure the columnists will see it! 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Matt James (May 11, 2018)

Get well soon.


----------



## lowkey13 (May 11, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Morrus (May 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

So a quick update. I won’t be around for a while. My mum died suddenly on Thursday morning, and I’m up in Bristol with my dad and brothers. 

If you have anything which needs dealing with, Umbran and Danny are about for forum moderation stuff, darjr for tech stuff, Angus for publishing stuff, Chris Helton for articles stuff.

(edit I’m adding those contact details to the first post)


----------



## lowkey13 (May 12, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Mouseferatu (May 12, 2018)

I'm so sorry. Take all the time you need, and take care of yourself.


----------



## isidorus (May 12, 2018)

sorry for your loss


----------



## freyar (May 12, 2018)

Condolences.  So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (May 12, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Motorskills (May 12, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eltab (May 13, 2018)

My condolences.


----------



## Lanefan (May 13, 2018)

Sorry to hear this.  All the best to you and the family!


----------



## Tormyr (May 14, 2018)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you and your family are able to spend some good time together remembering her.

Thank you for posting the forum names for the contacts.


----------



## Morrus (May 14, 2018)

Thank you, guys. That's very kind. 

I'm back home for one day, so I'll try to catch up on as much work as I can before heading back up to Bristol.


----------



## ChaosGenerators (May 14, 2018)

My condolences. Take as long as you need


----------



## ArwensDaughter (May 14, 2018)

I'm so sorry, Morrus. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lidgar (May 14, 2018)

That is terrible to hear Morrus. Best to you and your family.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 14, 2018)

So sorry to hear this. You and your family will be in my family's prayers.


----------



## Connorsrpg (May 15, 2018)

Thoughts from down under with you Morrus. We will get by without you here for a while... (won't we?... eeek).

Seriously, take all the time you need and spend some quality time with the family. Condolences and commiserations... but also celebrations. (I am sure you get what I mean there). Out.


----------



## Rune (May 15, 2018)

Condolences, Morrus.


----------



## Morrus (May 16, 2018)

Thanks guys. My flying visit home is over — heading back up there again. I’ll be away for a bit. Don’t break anything!


----------



## darkbard (May 17, 2018)

Sincere condolences, Russ. I lost my father a decade ago this week, and I know how profound a loss like this is.


----------



## Sadras (May 18, 2018)

Sincere Condolences.


----------



## Morrus (May 21, 2018)

I’m back up in Bristol again for a few days and will be out of commission again for a bit. Arranging the funeral.


----------



## Schmoe (May 22, 2018)

Really sorry to hear that.  I'll try not to start any internet fights in your absence.


----------



## Lwaxy (May 23, 2018)

I hope you can heal from this loss soon. I am missing my mom often.


----------



## Mallus (May 23, 2018)

Just noticed this thread. My condolences.


----------



## Morrus (May 29, 2018)

Right, I'm away again! Tomorrow I'll be up with my dad arranging the funeral until the end of the week, then at UK Games Expo for the weekend. Back on Monday. If you need anything, use the above contacts!


----------



## Riley37 (May 29, 2018)

May patience come to you, when you need patience to get through hard moments.


----------



## Tormyr (May 29, 2018)

Take care.


----------



## BrockBallingdark (May 31, 2018)

Just read this, sorry for your loss.


----------



## MadBeard (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm little late, but please accept my condolences. So sorry about your loss


----------



## Morrus (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks guys. My mum’s funeral is tomorrow (Friday), so I’m out of town again. I should be back on Monday and things will hopefully settle down a bit.


----------

